# XML-to-XML



## sirrurg (14. Jan 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich will einen gegebene XML Datei auslesn und in eine neue XML Datei mit anderem Schema umsetzen,
wobei ich noch einige Filteroperationen davor ausführen will.
Da ich noch nicht so ganz einen Überblick in XML habe und mir sozusagen grad mal SAX und auch DOM 
ein Begriff sind, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob es dafür vielleicht eine geeigente API oder ähnliches gibt,
wie das angehen kann.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine geeignete Quelle, wo ich mich diesbzgl mal einlesen könnte?

Der Prozessablauf, der mir bisher so vorschwebt wäre eben:

XML-QuellDatei -> XMLReader -> Filter -> XMLWriter -> XML-ZielDatei

MfG
   Sirrurg

P.S.: Hoffe mal, dass ich einen ähnlichen Thread zu diesem Thema nicht übersehen habe


----------



## Sisyphus (14. Jan 2005)

So wie du das beschreibst, müsstest du Dir nur ein passendes XSL File schreiben.


SourceXML + UmwandelXSL ---> (XALAN) ---> ZielXML

Der Link zu Xalan:
http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/

Und ein XSL Tutorial:
http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/


----------



## sirrurg (14. Jan 2005)

Gut, werd ich mir mal anschaun.
XSL-Files sind aber doch "statisch" oder, mir schwebt da eher sowas vor, dass man in nem Tool
Filterkriterien angibt und dann erst die Umwandlung erfolgt.

Nunja, ich hab mich noch nicht so recht in die Materie reingeabreitet und 
werde nun erstmal darauf nen scharfen Blick werfen, danke schonmal.


----------



## citizen_erased (14. Jan 2005)

wäre apache cocoon was für dich?
http://cocoon.apache.org/


----------



## sirrurg (14. Jan 2005)

Nun, um dem Ganzen etwas mehr Kontext zu geben.
Mein konkreter Fall sieht so aus, dass ich ein XML-File habe mit Logeinträgen,
die ich nun in GXL (Graph Exchange Language) mit Filterkriterien umsetzen möchte.

Cocoon scheint ein recht umfangreiches Paket mit Transformern zu bieten, jedoch muss ich mir
das auch erstmal durchlesn, um feststelln zu können, ob es nutzbar wäre.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2005)

>>XSL-Files sind aber doch "statisch" oder

mit Xalan kannst du ohne Probleme Java Funktionen (auch aus eigenen Klassen) innerhalb eines XSL aufrufen


----------



## sirrurg (17. Jan 2005)

ok danke fuer den Hinweis.
Im Moment bin ich aber wirklich noch am Ueberlegen, ob es vielleicht nicht leichter ist.
Einfach den Graphen aus Java-Objekten zB mit JGraph zu erstellen und dann, diesen komplett
als XML Output zu schreiben.
Oder entgehen mir da vielleicht ein paar Performance Aspekte, wenn ich das so praktiziere ???


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

vergiss die Performance solange du keinen Vergleich hast!

XSL ist nicht gerade Superschnell und braucht auch ganz schön Speicher, von daher ist dein Ansatz bestimmt OK


----------

